# Dimensionierung des Hauptschalters



## Dick Morley Fan (24 August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

aktuell habe ich ein Gedankenfehler bei der Dimensionierung des Hauptschalters.
Mal angenommen meine Anlage hat 20A pro Strang.
Gewählt wird ein Hauptschalter mit 32A und 11,5kW.

Sind die 32A der maximal Strom pro Strang oder der gesamt Strom?
Nach der Berechnung: 11,5kw/(400*1,73) erreicht man einen Strom von 16,6A.
Nach den 32A wäre mein Hauptschalter richtig dimensioniert, nach den 16,6A eindeutig zu klein.

Hoffe es kann mir jemand bei meinem Denkfehler weiterhelfen 

Edit:
Ich füg mal kurz hinzu wie ich es aktuell verstehe ggf. kann es ja wer abnicken oder kritisieren:

Gesamt Strom: 11,5kW/400V = 28,75A
Maximal Strom pro Strang = 32A (sprich die anderen zwei Stränge wären etwas kleiner)
Strom pro Strang bei gleichmäßiger Verteilung : 11,5kW/(400V*1,73) = 16,6A

Nach meinem aktuellen Verständnis, müsste ich bei einem Strangstrom von 20A eine Nummer größer gehen bei dem Hauptschalter.


----------



## Heinileini (24 August 2021)

Dick Morley Fan schrieb:


> Sind die 32A der maximal Strom pro Strang oder der gesamt Strom?


Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist die Summe der Ströme immer 0 (mit richtungsabhängigem Vorzeichen gerechnet, versteht sich).
Aber das beantwortet leider Deine Frage nicht. Ich warte mit Spannung auf weitere Antworten, da ich mit solchen "Feinheiten" auch immer meine Probleme hatte (mit denen ich aber beruflich zum Glück nie befasst war).


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (24 August 2021)

Der hauptschalter schaltet 32A pro Phase bei AC23 maximal 11KW. Also du kannst einen 11 KW Motor damit schalten oder 32 Ampere Strom. Bitte AC Kategorien beachten.


----------



## Dick Morley Fan (24 August 2021)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Also du kannst einen 11 KW Motor damit schalten oder 32 Ampere Strom.


Aber widerspricht sich das nicht?
400V * 32A * 1,73 = 22kW > 11kW


----------



## JSEngineering (24 August 2021)

Dick Morley Fan schrieb:


> Aber widerspricht sich das nicht?
> 400V * 32A * 1,73 = 22kW > 11kW


Wie Bitschubser schon schrieb: Du mußt die Gebrauchskategorie beachten. Hier ist das in seinem Bild AC-23B: "Schalten von Motorlast oder anderen stark induktiven  Lasten - Gelegentlich".

Der Motor als induktive Last treibt den Strom beim Abschalten, also werden die Kontakte beim Abschalten stärker belastet. Daher die kleinere Leistung im Gegensatz zu einem ohmschen Strom von 32A.


----------



## JSEngineering (24 August 2021)

Dick Morley Fan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> aktuell habe ich ein Gedankenfehler bei der Dimensionierung des Hauptschalters.
> Mal angenommen meine Anlage hat 20A pro Strang.
> ...


Du mußt die Gebrauchskategorie festlegen: *was *Du damit schalten willst und *wie oft *Du schalten willst.
Danach kannst Du den entsprechend der zu schaltenden Leistung auslegen.

Es gibt Trennschalter (darfst Du nicht unter Voll-Last schalten) und Last-Trennschalter (die darfst Du unter Voll-Last abschalten).
Ich würde immer Last-Trennschalter nehmen, da man in der Regel nicht garantieren kann, daß alle Lasten vollständig abgeschaltet sind, bevor der Hauptschalter abgeschaltet wird.


----------



## Dick Morley Fan (25 August 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Du mußt die Gebrauchskategorie festlegen: *was *Du damit schalten willst und *wie oft *Du schalten willst.
> Danach kannst Du den entsprechend der zu schaltenden Leistung auslegen.
> 
> Es gibt Trennschalter (darfst Du nicht unter Voll-Last schalten) und Last-Trennschalter (die darfst Du unter Voll-Last abschalten).
> Ich würde immer Last-Trennschalter nehmen, da man in der Regel nicht garantieren kann, daß alle Lasten vollständig abgeschaltet sind, bevor der Hauptschalter abgeschaltet wird.


Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
Hab die Gebrauchskategorien unterschätzt.

Verwendet wird ein Last-Trennschalter.


----------

